# Victoza



## Stuart Parker (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post on here, I have had diabetes type 2 for about 12years and I am having to go onto a new drug to me called Victosa which is injected plus I will still be on Metformin, is the new drug classed as insulin and will I need to inform the D.V.L.A.


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2011)

Stuart hi and welcome to the forum I have been on victoza myself for just over a month and im on metformin too, sorry i cant help with the DVLA question as im not a driver, can you ask your GP?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stuart Parker said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on here, I have had diabetes type 2 for about 12years and I am having to go onto a new drug to me called Victosa which is injected plus I will still be on Metformin, is the new drug classed as insulin and will I need to inform the D.V.L.A.



I am no expert, but its not actually insulin, its a hormone I suppose which encourages the beta cells to produce insulin, a bit like byetta.............

I know its not insulin, Whether to inform the DVLA, don't know sorry, I suppose it wouldn't hurt as it wont effect anything.......you will still be required to renew every 3 years.........


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Give the medical team at DVLA a call, to check where you stand - in my experience they're a helpful and friendly bunch.

Hope the new meds work well.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Stuart, welcome to the forum.  You don't need to inform the DVLA as long as certain medical conditions are met. Go to this link and download the 'At a Glance' document. Chapter 3 is about drivers with diabetes, and there is a table which says when you need to inform DVLA:

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/medical/ataglance.aspx

Click on the appendix for the chapter for details of the medical conditions to be met.


----------



## Stuart Parker (Mar 10, 2011)

*Victosa*

Thank you all for the helpful and friendly responses, I will take a look at the link suggested.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Mar 10, 2011)

Stuart Parker said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on here, I have had diabetes type 2 for about 12years and I am having to go onto a new drug to me called Victosa which is injected plus I will still be on Metformin, is the new drug classed as insulin and will I need to inform the D.V.L.A.



Check whether you need to inform your Insurer of the change as well.


----------



## Stuart Parker (Mar 10, 2011)

I will ask the nurse when I go for my first jab.


----------



## Stuart Parker (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh yes I forgot about the insurance company, thank you.


----------



## am64 (Mar 10, 2011)

just to say Hi and welcome to the forum stuart


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Stuart,

A rather belated welcome to the forum from me. With 12 years of experience, I'm sure you could teach a newcomer like me one or two things. I hope you stick around!

Andy


----------



## bluecat71151 (Jun 24, 2011)

Stuart Parker said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on here, I have had diabetes type 2 for about 12years and I am having to go onto a new drug to me called Victosa which is injected plus I will still be on Metformin, is the new drug classed as insulin and will I need to inform the D.V.L.A.


Hello everyone.  Until this morning, I'd never heard of Victoza but my GP is recommending it as a replacement of one of my meds (Januvia) but to work in conjunction with my Metformin 1000mg.  She's of the opinion that it could help with some weight loss.  I took a look on an American website (victoza.com).  It's definitely *not* an insulin product but a hormone treatment which is supposed to lower blood sugar levels and improves the way the pancreas works, slowing down the digestive process.  It's administered once a day.  Take a look at the site video if you can bear to listen to the voice!  I'm waiting until I see a diabetologist (French terminology) at my local hospital next month.  As this is not an insulin product, it should not have any impact with DVLA and I don't think it changes my French driving licence status.  Victoza is the European brand name for "liragultide", originally launched by Novo Nordisk in some parts of Europe and only just newly approved in all European states.  It would be interesting to hear how those using this treatment are getting on.  There are some interesting comments on diet-pill-center.com  There can be side effects but like everything else, it depends on each individual and how their body reacts.  Looking forward to starting it next month.


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck Margeret ive been on it since April and have had good expereinces so far


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Stuart, good luck with the Victoza, I take it and insulin.  There is no need for you to bother with DVLA or your insurers unless you get on to insulin.  I haven't had any side effects from Victoza but have from metformin after a couple of years.  It slows stomach emptying and I've noticed that my blood glucose levels reduce slower than they did when I took insulin on it's own.  I usually have an upper blood glucose level of around 10 (when I've eaten a lot of carbs).  My lower readings depend on what I've been doing, driving/shopping can drive them down to below 5.


----------



## bluecat71151 (Feb 7, 2012)

Steff said:


> Good luck Margeret ive been on it since April and have had good expereinces so far


A bit late in the day but I finally started on Victosa 3 weeks ago having been in hospital for tests to see how best to control my diabetes and to make sure Victosa would be suitable for me (it's the French way) and after 4 days of constant monitoring, a liver scan and the worse food ever, they prescribed it for me.  The dietitian and the diabetitian were both fantastic and I'm thouroughly enjoying the food guide they gave me based on my lifestyle etc.  Now on 1.2mg of Victosa after the 1st week and no problems.  I've not felt so energised for a long, long time - my poor house doesn't know what's hit it!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

bluecat71151 said:


> A bit late in the day but I finally started on Victosa 3 weeks ago having been in hospital for tests to see how best to control my diabetes and to make sure Victosa would be suitable for me (it's the French way) and after 4 days of constant monitoring, a liver scan and the worse food ever, they prescribed it for me.  The dietitian and the diabetitian were both fantastic and I'm thouroughly enjoying the food guide they gave me based on my lifestyle etc.  Now on 1.2mg of Victosa after the 1st week and no problems.  I've not felt so energised for a long, long time - my poor house doesn't know what's hit it!



Great to hear you are getting on so well with it bluecat! Long may it continue!


----------



## bluecat71151 (Feb 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Great to hear you are getting on so well with it bluecat! Long may it continue!


Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Julianne (Jul 5, 2012)

*Hi Steff*



Steff said:


> Stuart hi and welcome to the forum I have been on victoza myself for just over a month and im on metformin too, sorry i cant help with the DVLA question as im not a driver, can you ask your GP?




I have just started on Victoza is this nausea normal as I feel really crappy, granted its only been 3 days but I feel really rough, I've just started a new job so I dont feek im in a poistion to take time off and I havent actually been sick, so im just sitting at my desk feeling sorry for myself and willing 5pm to come quicker


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2012)

Julianne said:


> I have just started on Victoza is this nausea normal as I feel really crappy, granted its only been 3 days but I feel really rough, I've just started a new job so I dont feek im in a poistion to take time off and I havent actually been sick, so im just sitting at my desk feeling sorry for myself and willing 5pm to come quicker



Just replied to your thread julianne if u need to pm me for any help plz do so


----------

